# OKCpedia > Businesses & Employers >  Thunder's Shack

## Thunder

I am not sure if I should put this here or in the Open Topic.  This will be my blog to post updates with everyone on here.  Why?  Cuz I'm so happy! :-P


^^^ Tables set there for a few hours.


^^^ These tables will be where the palm tree things are.  That palm tree you see in the picture is not for sale!


^^^ Shelves for more palm tree things.  And that glass table with wooden bottom came with a mirror set.  It was originally posted for $75.  I asked for $30.  Rejected.  A week later, the lady adjusted the price to $45, so I rushed for it.


^^^ This table will be for random and cheaper things.  The mini table in the corner is temporary until I find a decent mini desk (wish IKEA was here...).

And for the center of the rug, I am thinking of a nice coffee table.  No rush.  I will find the right one some day.  Now, where in the world will I set up a Goldfish tank?!  I have a few months to think on that. :-P

Also, if anyone is good with woodworking, I am willing to pay for a storefront.  Something like 4 to 6 foot doorway (so I can put up a rod for curtain closing) with both side being half wall and window view.

----------


## USG'60

> Also, if anyone is good with woodworking, I am willing to pay for a storefront.  Something like 4 to 6 foot doorway (so I can put up a rod for curtain closing) with both side being half wall and window view.


Put a sketch up, Thunder, I am a semi-retired design/builder with TONS of stuff that might lend themselves to an appropriate front for you.

----------


## Thunder

Something like this.



I want room on the door frames, so I can put up my two palm tree candle lights and a sign over the entrance.

The space is 12 foot across, but I don't know is that is measurement within the walls or it count the side walls.  The wall is thick.  There is a high beam going across on the front and I'm not sure exactly about the top portion.

Nothing fancy.  Just something simple.  As long I can fit in the rods for the entrance and windows for the curtains to close when I am not there.

I think its best to fit the store front in between the side walls and connect that way.  Would have to come into the building in 2 or 3 pieces.

----------


## Martin

so... where is this? -M

----------


## Thunder

> so... where is this? -M


Golden Goose flea market in MWC on NE 23rd and Douglas.  There is one huge building divided in 3 or 4 huge sections.  They recently got out of the northern section, closed off the pathway into there, and expanded the middle section and working on the other southern section.  Mary's Swap Meet flea market moved into the northern section.  Two flea markets.  I'm in the area where the south doors within Golden Goose.

----------


## USG'60

Thunder, I have no idea how to do graphics on here so all I can do is ask for some confirmations.  First, I assume that the upper squares on the sides are open and that the lower portions are filled in with something like a panaling.  Is that all correct.  Would it be any advantage to you if there was actually a door in the door space or is a curtain totally sufficient for your purposes.  Likewise, would glass in the upper portions be allowed or of any value.  I'll have further questions when I get your response to this.

----------


## Thunder

Yeah, open window.  Don't want glass.  I want to be able to put some things in the windows.  I can get a rod with curtain to slide open/close. Lower portion, just wood.  Something that I can easily nail whatever to it.  Cheap wood is fine. lol I will go up there Monday to put things there and I will measure.

----------


## metro

Will you have a theme song for your shop?

----------


## Thunder

> Will you have a theme song for your shop?


Old Time Rock 'n Roll? With a palm tree waving back 'n forth?

----------


## Thunder

Actually, USG, how about just the two bottom panels.  Forget the doorway and window stuff.  6 inch thick?  Wooden paneling.  I'll measure at the store how long.  Send me PM on the price for wood and work.

----------


## USG'60

Let's nail down the details first.  It now sounds like you just want a couple of frames made of 1x6 oe 2x6 with something on the face.  Just 2 squares sitting 3 or 4 feet apart to create a walk thru.  If that is correct then I will have more questions.  I sure wish I knew how you guys all make and put up your graphics as this would be simpler to get my points across, but let's see how we do.  Holler back.

----------


## redrunner

I want that palm tree. What's your bottom dollar? Highly interested and motivated buyer.

----------


## Thunder

I dunno.  I'm not a carpenter. lol  Just thinking of different options.  Fairly new over there. lol  Something simple for now, but its hard to be really specific.

redrunner, 25 cents.

----------


## metro

> Old Time Rock 'n Roll? With a palm tree waving back 'n forth?


How about "Almost Paradise" from the 80's

----------


## metro

Will you be selling sea shells as well?

----------


## Thunder

> Will you be selling sea shells as well?


That is a good idea.  First I got a bunch of stuff that I wanted to get rid of, so I brought those up there.

----------


## Thunder

Mom thinks I'm rushing. LOL!!!  She came up to look at it yesterday and I was telling her what I am planning and she was like, "It look fine," and I told her that I want to fix it up no matter what she think.  Then she was going on about, "What if you move to another booth?"  Nah, I'm planning to stay there.  Maybe in a few years I will either expand into next booth or relocate to bigger booth.

And then she asked if anyone bought anything. I said...no.  Saturday was setting up, so was yesterday, then the blackout.  I told her, no rush to sell, sell, sell.  It is something that I want to do, sort of a hobby and enjoyment.  Yeah, making some money is good, but is not the primary reason.  Beside, if I was selling too fast, I wouldn't be able to keep up with the orders and shipping.

Flea market is not exclusively cheap.  It may have been that way many years ago, but its sort of catching on for small businesses to select a flea market primarily for cheaper rent and customers traffic.  There is this shoes I really like, black and blue, and its by Jordan with Nike. $75 and I showed mom.  She was like shocked at the price and I said, well it is still cheaper than bigger retailers.  They only have one and its my size.  I'm hoping no one get it until I can.

Back to my store, I'm going to paint the white peg board into beige/tan color.  Mom kept saying the white is fine.  Uhh....no. I will paint it.  Then I showed her other booths where people painted theirs.  So, I will paint it soon.  And I am wanting clear rope light all around where the tan meet the green.  I have some outdoor Hawaiian  lights, those lights that people use out on porch during Spring/Summer.  I have 3 boxes that I planned to sell, but I am going to use them along the front under the high wood beam holding the two side walls.

I found a desk on CL for $15, but someone already picked it up. >_< It have a low shelf on top of the desk perfect for items placement.  Now I have to keep searching for another similar to it.

Is it true that Michaels sell those hooks for peg board?  I got a few from the office. Just not sure where to get them, since I never seen them sold in stores.  I will make a post of that on CL.

Got most of the things out there.  Still a lot ordered on the way.  First I have many other things that I want to try get them gone (priced very low) before I fill in more and more of palm tree things.

As metro said, sea shells is a great idea.  I got some bags of shells.  I'm gonna try to find larger sea shells wholesale online. I will also sell some pre-arranged lucky bamboo plants in different pots.  I have 3 sets of 11 movies featuring Jackie Chan (new, sealed package) that I grabbed on eBay for real cheap.  I'm gonna pack them in baskets and add candies and popcorn.  So, that is another idea, gift sets.

There was someone posting on CL asking where she can sell her gift baskets and other crafts.  I sent her an email suggesting some places, but no response from that.  Next day, I sent her an email offering her to use my booth, but no response from that either.  I might offer something like $25/month to sell small amount of whatever is suitable for the store.

USG, I am going to put the store front on hold for now until I am completely sure on what I want.  For now, I do want something made and it is simple.  I want two set of the following >>> 1 foot wide, 4 foot long, and about 1 or 2 foot high.  I can paint them.  How much will that be?  I will be having them in front of two tables.  Just some extra space. :-)

----------


## kevinpate

A few comments, starting from the end and working back.

Before you sublet your space to the basket lady, make sure you have the right to do so under your own rental agreement.  Otherwise you might be asked to leave.  They might feel you would be dipping into their pockets a bit if you are subletting rather than them renting a space to her.

On your Chan baskets, maybe do not add candles?  Maybe pick something else for an action movie basket.

On painting, if it looks ok, get some sales going before you paint your hobby/entertainment space.  What if you decide on a new hobby next month?

$75 is silly for sneakers, but you won't be the first silly person to go that route.

Love yer momma and hug her every chance you get, lest you look up one day and only wish you can.

Luck to you laddie.

----------


## USG'60

Tell me exactly where your space is and some times you will be there and I will try to come by and actually look at the situation sometime in the NEAR future.

----------


## Thunder

Golden Goose flea market on southwest corner of NE 23rd and Douglas in MWC.  The southern doors.  Enter, go left, into another section, two aisles down, turn right, second booth.

Kevin, only agreement is to pay the rent.  Nothing more.  Just a short piece of paper is all I know.

----------


## USG'60

But do you have some time frames cut out that you plan to be there so we can discuss the issue?
I'm headed out to work so I will get your response later this afternoon.

----------


## Thunder

Saturday and Sunday 9am to 6pm.

----------


## Matt

> How about "Almost Paradise" from the 80's


Wait--"Two Tickets to Paradise" and "Paradise City" also out there, and *this* is the one you went with?  The cheesy love duet?

----------


## USG'60

> Saturday and Sunday 9am to 6pm.


I'll try to catch you this weekend.

----------


## Thunder

> I'll try to catch you this weekend.


I will have paper and pen handy.  I can't find my tape measure under all the mess in my room.  More packages arrived today.

----------


## USG'60

> I will have paper and pen handy.  I can't find my tape measure under all the mess in my room.  More packages arrived today.


I ALWAYS have a tape measure, Thunder, it has grown to my right pocket.  Now tell me exactly where the flea market is located and I will see you Sat or Sun.

----------


## Thunder

Its on the southwest corner of NE 23rd and Douglas.  Across from McD and Walmart.  Huge sign on the side of the building.  There is two set of doors. Northern side is the East County Swap market and the southern side is the Golden Goose,  Enter the Golden Goose, then walk left. You see a huge yellow sign above the entryway into another section and my booth is on the 2nd aisle.

----------


## USG'60

I'll see you there.

----------


## Thunder

How much for a set of coasters?  I'm thinking $3?





And a Palm Tree in the middle to make it look nice? For holding the stacks together at the store. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/10pcs-Model-Trai...item45f949f14a

http://cgi.ebay.com/10pcs-Model-Trai...item43a40cdaf7

http://cgi.ebay.com/10-HO-scale-Coco...item2c58972795

http://cgi.ebay.com/20-pcs-Palm-Tree...item23098836f2

http://cgi.ebay.com/TDT9-40pcs-Layou...item3a63ff10a7

----------


## Martin

saw your shop today... nice job. -M

----------


## Thunder

> saw your shop today... nice job. -M


Hey, no fair, I didn't know! Was I there or not?  I left at 4pm due to being very sleepy.  I need ideas from people. lol 

I met USG today and discussed some plans.  I told him that I'm going to paint the peg boards, put in rope lights, put in tiles on the floors, and so much more.  He's gonna make me wooden shelves to put in front of the tables for extra space and still considering the store front.  We toured around the place looking at what some people had done. 

I was browsing online trying to look up info about online movies with CC and discovered that Hulu started to add in CC on a lot of movies, so I registered for an account.  I watched Killer Klowns from Outer Space. ^_^

----------


## Thunder

When you go shopping at Target, they are big on covering the peg boards with wallpapers, but I'm not working there, so I can't take home any taken down wallpapers (during planogram change).  So, where in the world can I order them?  I keep searching online, but no luck.  It be best doing that instead of the painting.

I got two sheets and covered up the two tables.  These sheets.....hope the wrinkles smooth out on its own.

----------


## Thunder

Left early again.  Been having a hard time sleeping.  I'm a night boy. :-/

Spent a lot of time thinking about what to do and I'm gonna describe to USG what I want on the store front, so that I can turn that one table with random things on it around up against the front to give me more office space.  There is a nice L shape desk at Walmart online that I will have in the corner and move over the glass palm tree table. 

I really need to sync my sleep cycle. >_<

----------


## Thunder

There is this store where the lady make a bunch of pet clothes.  She has been there for years and made her store a whole lot nicer than the last time I was there before moving in.  So, I thought, since people is aware of her store and that some of them actually bring their dogs (its allowed), I decided to make some pet blankies. :-)



And I'm going to be making pillows (14x14).  Already done.  Now I am about to put these front and back together. I have some Palm Tree buttons at the store (and will order more) to put on the front.  I'm thinking 3 of them spaced out in the center.  Good idea?

----------


## Thunder

Finished Pillow





The Palm Tree packet of buttons is at the store, so I will apply them on there soon.

Am I doing things interesting on the crafts side? Suggestions?

----------


## kevinpate

I don't know your skill level, but have you ever attempted to make lil' crochet miniature cheeseburgers?

----------


## Thunder

> I don't know your skill level, but have you ever attempted to make lil' crochet miniature cheeseburgers?


No.  What is that for?

----------


## kevinpate

Just an old parrothead playing around with your shop name

http://www.okctalk.com/showthread.php?t=25064

----------


## Thunder

> Just an old parrothead playing around with your shop name
> 
> http://www.okctalk.com/showthread.php?t=25064


I don't understand.

----------


## metro

The restaurant cheeseburgers in paradise

----------


## Thunder

http://ny-image1.etsy.com/il_fullxfull.89104785.jpg

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3394/...f7024a6a5d.jpg

I guess he want some of these made?

----------


## kevinpate

Those would work laddie.

Luck with your shoppe overall.

----------


## Matt

> The restaurant cheeseburgers in paradise


. . .A restaurant that Jimmy Buffett loves so much he even wrote a hit song about it.  True story.

----------


## metro

Yep. 

Thunder, will you be putting sand on the floor of your shop?

----------


## Thunder

> Yep. 
> 
> Thunder, will you be putting sand on the floor of your shop?


That's a good idea.  I'll have to think on that and see what I can come up with.

----------


## metro

Might be messy

----------


## Thunder

> Might be messy


This is why there are landscape borders available at the stores and wholesale manufacturers.  There is one or two areas that I can do to give it that beach appearance.  I will have to wait to see how the other projects turn out to be, move over some furniture, and set up an area for show tank.

I have the visuals already in my mind of the store looking like a cute shack on an island.

----------


## metro

You could even get a hammock or cot and camp out overnight there to protect your merchandise.

----------


## Thunder

> You could even get a hammock or cot and camp out overnight there to protect your merchandise.


Nah.  They have a security guard.

----------


## Thunder

USG delivered two awesome wooden benches to put in front of the tables for added selling space.  He is now working on the store front.  I will have to put wholesale orders on hold for next month, but will register for the State Tax ID and work on crocheting more products.

As soon I am able to get a printer, I will put up framed signs giving him credits for his wood work and listing OKCTalk.com. 

I have a question about gift certificates.  What is the best way to do that?

----------


## metro

Are you selling much?

----------


## MsDarkstar

Thunder, regarding a printer: walmart has a canon printer/copier/scanner for $32. I picked one up a few days ago, works great & was cheaper than new ink for the old printer lol. Good luck with your shop!

----------


## Thunder

Sells good.

Thanks on the printer, I'll check it out.

----------


## Thunder

Guys, I want to know which is better...

Thunder's Paradise

or

Thunder's Shack

I started to think more on Thunder's Shack yesterday, because of what USG is going to build for me and I just figured that the term, Shack, is more general to include other products that may not be in relation to tropical theme.

----------


## Matt

Thunder Ware

----------


## Thunder

> Thunder Ware


Or Thunderstruck and set up shock device within the doorway and watch the customers' hair go straight up. :-)

----------


## USG'60

I like Matt's suggestion.  LOL

----------


## Charlie40

Are you not going to work at Crest anymore Thunder?

----------


## Thunder

> Are you not going to work at Crest anymore Thunder?


I will one day.  You tipped me very generously. :-)

----------


## metro

Thunder ware

----------


## Thunder

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Sauder-Beg...Pecan/13044839

I am going with this desk.  The shelves is for the aquarium decors and supplies.

----------


## metro

Do you have seahorses in your tank?

----------


## Thunder

> Do you have seahorses in your tank?


I'm going with Goldfish.  No sense to have saltwater when I'm not there during the week.

----------


## Charlie40

> I will one day.  You tipped me very generously. :-)


I have never seen you before Thunder or shopped in MWC

----------


## Thunder

> I have never seen you before Thunder or shopped in MWC


That is a sad story.  :-(

----------


## Thunder

I'm naming it the Thunder's Shack. (Can a Mod change the title, please?)

...

I bought 3 packages of the LED Rope Lights (White) at Walmart for about $15 each. There was no indication of what white color as I looked over the package. What I wanted was Warm White, but these are very bright Clear White and its no match for my store.

So, if anyone have any to trade? I paid $15 each plus tax. They must all be working and have every bulb fully lit.

Or if you know where I can find some, post here, please. 

...

I am going to go to the store (Friday) and start painting the peg boards.  It should be completely dry by Saturday. 

...

Curious... What is the standard size do everyone on here consider for those blanket throws?  I am making one now and it be a square, so I am not sure what point I should start going down to complete.  The blanket is being worked diagonally to widest width, then back down to complete.

----------


## okcisok

Make your throw at least 60 inches long.  Most people want to cover up their shoulders and their feet if they are napping on the couch.
Good luck with your business!

----------


## Thunder

Just got done painting the best that I could with the headache and returning dental infection.

I want the next booth, so I'm going to speak with the owner about holding it for me with detailed plan for it in exchange to do the flea market's web site, since its outdated and no one seem to be working on it for a long time.  

There was this guy up there that I have not seen before (I guess he's a boss/manager, too) and he approached me, giving me this thick wholesalers magazine listing a whole bunch of places and online site.  I found a couple of interesting things, so I am going to expand into the next booth.

USG, I want a window sawed out on the south wall and fix it up to look like a see-thru window and cute fences for the next booth.  It will be like the backyard to the shack.  First, I will see what I can work on with the owner.

----------


## metro

Do you sell coconut bras for the ladies? Are you selling a lot of palm trees? Seems like your spending a bunch on the front end of things.

----------


## USG'60

Will the window idea affect what we have planned?  I hope I can get to it next weekend.

----------


## Thunder

> Will the window idea affect what we have planned?  I hope I can get to it next weekend.


Nope, it will not affect anything.  It will be the wall where my desk is up against. There are peg boards on both sides, my booth and the next, so some sort of wooden framing surrounding the window see-thru will have to be done to make it look nice, that way I will keep constant watch on that booth.

What I'm planning to sell there is those popular heavy blankets with all sort of pictured designs on them, so that means most of them will be in the bags piled up along all sides and some new support beams going across the center, so that I can put up poles across (maybe shower rods) to hang some of the blankets for the customers to feel.




> Do you sell coconut bras for the ladies? Are you selling a lot of palm trees? Seems like your spending a bunch on the front end of things.


You'll have to get serious in the discussions, because you seem to be posting weird ways lately.  Startup costs are always expensive when starting out and it takes time to grow, etc. 

Just a few steps away, there will be a new snack bar where this lady is relocating to from the section of the massive building where a swap meet portion moved into, so she is working on relocating to where I am and the traffic to the additional section Golden Goose recently expanded will increase.

----------


## therondo

You should create a Facebook page for you business and spread the word!

----------


## Thunder

> You should create a Facebook page for you business and spread the word!


I do the advertising stuff later.  When I feel its ready.

----------


## Thunder

Change of plan.

The owner offered me to move into a bigger booth next to a new snack bar at same price.  From 8x12 to 13x14.  I accepted.  Plus there are additional spaces surrounding it that I can use.  He offered to expand the walls, but I said to leave it and I can decide how I want to use the surrounding spaces.

USG, the width of the storefront will be 14' instead of 12', but that is okay since we can just add wood panels on the side, so no worries.  Unless you are able to adjust, but we will discuss and look it over next time you come to visit.

For now, they will clear it out and then I will paint all over and put in new tiles before moving over.

He will discuss with other managers about me doing the web site for them and he said that they had traded booth rent for web site in the past.

----------


## USG'60

Ok, I am on hold.  FWIW, it would be cheaper to buy one more sheet of corrigated tin roofing at $18 per sheet than to make up the difference with wood.  This increase would probably raise the materials total by 50 bucks.

----------


## Thunder

Actually, I already have a plan in mind.  Continue with the set of windows.  We will connect when ready and this will make the doorway wider.  I can go to Lowes to create a piece for each side of door, kinda like a tall with flat top that I can place plants on to make the entrance look nice.  Altho, the roof will be 2 feet wider, but I am sure we can easily add the width since the roof is the last piece to connect.

----------


## USG'60

I wish it were that easy, Thunder.  Where things "tie" together is important.  Inches can make a difference in HOW things are constructed.  I will need to have 2 14' 2x4s and SURELY you dont want a 6' door, do you?

----------


## Thunder

Okay. Whenever you are in the area, stop on by.

----------


## Thunder

USG, I measured it and the storefront is actually around 12.5. :-)

Its the 14' for the depth.  So, we should be good, just continue on with the plan.

----------


## USG'60

I imagine that those are the INTERIOR dimensions, correct?  And not the oncenter measurement of the 2 walls?  Just making sure.

----------


## Thunder

I measured from the end of the one wall to the end of the other wall.  I believe the storefront you are working on can slide in between these walls.  It should not be a problem. He offered to extend the wall, but with a doorway already there, I told him to leave it alone and that I will have you build me a fence instead.  You'll see when I show you. :-)

----------


## USG'60

Take some picts and post them and then we can discuss.  Here or PM, doesn't matter.

----------


## Thunder

I did take pix of my booth to show the painting done, but I guess all of that is no good.  I will take the pix of the new booth and post on here.  It has windows on one side with a cute doorway, so a lot of painting to do there.  There is some pegboard fixtures in there for clothes, so I am going to find that guy and ask to buy these from him as I plan to sell Hawaiian shirts.  

The guy that was originally in that booth decided to move to the section of the building where Golden Goose sold to whoever so it is now a "swap meet" similar to Mary's over there (flat space without booth appearance) for extremely low rental cost.  Golden Goose expanded into another section, where I'm at now, and when all the booths is full, they are going to expand into another section of the building a little at a time.  So, its like a period of a lot of changes.  

There is two booths managed by someone for years, but they moved out, cuz they got their own store now.

I'm really interested in doing the web site for them and possibly become a business partner with them and hopefully it will all work out just great.  I think this is a great investment since MWC and Choctaw is growing and more people will become more aware of Golden Goose.  I'd say maybe 5 years the whole place will be just as popular as Old Paris.

USG, I have no experience with putting in tiles.  I know Dollar General or Family Dollar has nice tiles.  Do you know if they are the kind to peel and stick?  I hope so, because I have never done it before.  Even painting my booth was the first time I have ever painted on that scale and should gone with the rolling brush, but I had no clue how to pour in the paint into the holding tin. :-/

----------


## USG'60

Don't buy any peel and stick tile til we can talk about it more.  I don't have time at the moment.  Later.

----------


## Thunder

> Don't buy any peel and stick tile til we can talk about it more.  I don't have time at the moment.  Later.


Why?  As soon they clear it out, I gotta hurry fix it up and move things over.  I don't think I should do more on high-end tiles.

----------


## Thunder

Here is some pix.  The old man is removing the things slowly today. 

Total booth space is 14' wide, but the actual inside booth is a perfect 12' wide in between the two walls measurement.  The other 2' is "outside" on the side of the booth with a doorway.  The man had a huge glass casing/shelves there.  Anyway, I measured the side of the booth up to the electrical breaker and it gave me 4' to work with.  So, I want a nice, cute picket fence extending 4' from the doorway and all the way to the back wall.  The storefront USG is working on will be a good fit in between the walls.







Sorry that the pix is so white/bright. It will look a lot better when I start painting.  This time I will be using the rollers.  It will be a cute shack.  Now I will need to get 5 curtains for the inside, 3 on the side and 2 on the front. 

I was thinking about the roof.  First set the plywoods on top.  I was wondering if there is a way to create a roof with some sort of straws/hay?

----------


## USG'60

The issue on the tile is that self-stick stuff can be a BITCH, Thunder.  First, when you stick that first tile down your coarse is set; there is no adjusting and they are a terror to completely remove.  Even trying to line them up on a chaulk line allows too much chance of error.  Let me loan you an eight foot straight edge to get you started.  Plus, those things come in some garish patterns and if you aren't used to thinking things through visually you could make a sad mistake.  I recommend that to be on the safe side pick the most subdued thing you can, preferably something in natural tones.  We can at least allude to a thatched roof fairly easily.

Before I address the other issues you brought up, I want to know a couple of things.  This space in the pictures is in ADDITION to or is TAKING THE PLACE OF the one we planned.  If this is in addition to the other is this the one you want the thatched roof on?  Forgive my brain, man, I have brain rot due to old age.  :Ohno:

----------


## Thunder

I'm moving into there.  The guy is still taking the things out.  I dunno how to put in the tiles the hard way.  Maybe I can just lay it down without actually making them stuck to the floor. 

And they suggested no fence (they probably was thinking the fence be pointed), because of danger to kids may try to reach over and be slaughtered in the process.

----------


## kevinpate

Lad, you've no real reason to take my advice, but for your own sake, give heed to what USG'60 is telling you, and STAY AWAY from the tile for the time being.

The odds of your space having true squared corners and your floor actually having a level surface suitable for stick-on tiles are slim to none and slim's probably gone fishing.

I urge you not to rush into anything flooring related, stick-on or otherwise, unless you have a nice looking rug that you can just roll back up if you don't like the look.

Luck to you.

----------


## Thunder

Okay.  I'd really hate to move everything out just to apply new flooring. I have a rug, but I guess I will need a bigger one.

----------


## Charlie40

Just paint and seal the concrete for the floor. Maybe find an artist who could draw and paint on a nice design on top of the base color layer of the floor. Then if you ever want to change it just repaint and reseal.

----------


## USG'60

I think Charlie has a good idea.

----------


## kevinpate

Ditto that.  Thunder, are you still young enough to know any talented high school age artists?  Back in the day, i had friends who loved to paint, were good at it too.  Perhaps you know someone already who would like to do your floor for a workable price.

----------


## USG'60

Thunder, I still need to know about the "Shack" space, the one we have planned.  It is EXACTLY 12' 6" from wall to wall, is that correct?

----------


## Thunder

Good idea, Charlie, but I'd like my store to be classy/elegant or whatever the proper term.  It will look like high-end gift shop since I do not want to sell anything junk.  It don't look like much now, but I promise that as I grow, there will be major improvements.  It just take time without such "start-up business loan" to get going.  I could do the floors at a later time, unless USG is willing to install tiles (possibly ceramic) for me. 

I got a job for Golden Goose to do their web site and we will have a meeting set up to discuss the plans.  

USG, it is about 12' in between the walls.  A lil more if the store front will reach over (to cover) the ends of both walls. Come see me this Saturday and I will give you money for the gas and time. Total booth space is 14' which includes the side of booth and he offered to move out the wall, but I told him that a friend is already working on the storefront and to not alter the width.

----------


## USG'60

OK.  I had intended to go ahead and install it on Saturday but I figure I'd better come look at things at the new locations for myself.  I will probably show up between 10 and 11.  But I will holler at you one more time before then.

I appreciate the offer of gas money but you will need that money to keep going.  I will accept money for any supplies that I have to buy but not until after it is anstalled and meets with your approval.  And one more thing, painted floors are some of the "classiests" you can have.  We'll discuss it more on Saturday.

Edit:  Peek around here, thunder. http://www.google.com/search?sourcei...d+floors+ideas

----------


## Thunder

Bring everything tomorrow to install.  The new booth is ready and I had already painted.  All I need to do is put up the palm tree wallpaper borders, so I need your help with that (never done it before).  Come as early as you can before people start flowing in.

----------


## USG'60

Sorry, man, I haven't bought the stuff yet as I need to double check after all the confusion.  Also I won't be able to stay more than an hour as my wife has drafted me to help a friend of hers move tomorrow afternoon.  We will make a plan for construction when I get there around 10.  Sorry for the problem.

----------


## Thunder

You can meet me next week.

----------


## USG'60

Well, hmm.... here's the deal.  Regardless of when I come I am going to make 2 trips.  On the first one I am going to personally measure the space and on the second I will bring every single piece of everything pre-cut so that all I have to do is screw it all together.  Hey, real important.....find out what the rules are regarding fastening things to the concrete floor.  And ....how early do you show up out there on Saturdays?   Sundays?  

Anyway, I better show up tomorrow for the measuring and HOPEfully get it installed NEXT weekend.

----------


## Thunder

I get there between 9 to 10, depending on my sleep time.  

I know that we can do whatever we want on a monthly rental basis, so I guess it can include fastening things to the floor, but we can check with the owner on that.  He knows I will be there for a long time and I'm doing their web site, so we probably will be able to do the concrete stuff, if we need to. 

I might be in either booths or around talking to vendors for info and pictures.  Tell the owner to flash the lights and I'll rush to the front. :-)  That's the deaf way to grab attention.

----------


## Thunder

The desk arrived, but when I put it together yesterday, I had to return it. >_<

1. Not all sides of the wood was finished.  They assumed that people will have it up against the wall.  Well, not me!!!

2. The desktop was not level. :-(

So, I'm stuck with two folding tables for now.

----------


## Thunder

I put up one of those outdoor lights with soft balls on one side.  It is not string-to-string connect, so I ran an extension cord on top of a beam with 3-way connect.  Now I wait for the 29th for USG's glory before I add more lights.

----------


## Thunder

Can a Mod please change the title?  I requested it several weeks ago.

Okay, here is some pix of what USG'60 did on Friday.  I will take the final pix on Sunday, hopefully, because I was unable to attend Saturday, cuz of the infection/pain crisis I am currently going thru.  The day with him building this shack was tolerable, but hit really hard last night and had a ride in the ambulance.  *sighs*



















I will take more pix tomorrow.  Forgot to snap one of the wood for window to put things on, which is real nice.  He did a great job and I really like it.

USG :-)

I want a roof on the side. lol

Not sure if its too late to do that, cuz of the corner curve.

----------


## USG'60

Well, it's too late to make a "realistic" looking corner without a lot of hassle but if you can catch me in a good mood I might give it serious consideration.  :Tongue:  ...... :Sofa: 

 .

----------


## Thunder

Eh, its okay.  When you were putting it up and I was looking, realized I'd like the roof all around, cuz its just so darn cute.  Not that its important. :-P

----------


## Thunder

http://goldengoosefleamarket.net/thundersshack.html

Pix of the shack on there.  Its really kool. :-D I can't just stop staring at how well done USG did. :-O

----------


## Thunder

I spent a long time trying to find a nice magnet board.  Not the plain, ugly magnet sheet, but something good.  Finally found one on eBay, although expensive, I decided to go for it.  There is a smaller size, but bigger the merrier.  It will hold palm tree and fish magnets.  

http://cgi.ebay.com/Tuscany-Filigree...-/160569766751

Fancy name for a magnet board. LOL

----------


## Thunder

Family Dollar got a decent bath set, all different kinds.  One theme is Palm Tree and a set cost $10.  I have been waiting for about two months now for a good sale.  Today, I went up there to get some butterflies (those short sticks with butterflies on it) for the Lucky Bamboo plants and I saw the bath sets on clearance sale for $6.  So happy, I grabbed all 4 that was left.  Well, palm tree was not on sale...still $10.  Only certain themes not selling good was reduced.  *sighs*  This is hell to keep checking back.

----------


## Pete

> Can a Mod please change the title? I requested it several weeks ago.


I changed it for you several days ago...  How about a thank you?

Also, if you have such a request in the future, send one of us a message.  We don't read every thread on this board.

----------


## Thunder

Sorry, Pete, I forgot to mention that and was not sure who did it.  Thanks. :-D

----------


## silvergrove

Was Thunder Shack supposed to be a pun off of Thunder Shock??  You could make a good logo out of that!

----------


## Jesseda

Hi thunder, my wife is assistant manager at family dollar in moore off 12th and eastern, i will ask her to keep a look out for ya when there palm tree stuff goes on sale

----------


## Thunder

> Was Thunder Shack supposed to be a pun off of Thunder Shock??  You could make a good logo out of that!


No.  It is the Shack, because of Hawaiian and Tropical theme.




> Hi thunder, my wife is assistant manager at family dollar in moore off 12th and eastern, i will ask her to keep a look out for ya when there palm tree stuff goes on sale


Thanks.  I drive around a lot and always looking for them sales. :-P

I think I may have found a Lucky Bamboo wholesaler/supplier.  There are a couple, but hard to decide.  This one is based in Texas, so shipping cost should be great for short distance.  Looked at pictures and ordering options, but prices and discussion done through email/phone, I think.  It should be a priority next month.

For now, I will just get a couple stalks of good deals at Old Paris (lady there knows me many years) and will get some more there when it open there 10am.  That's gonna make me late to arrive at the Goose.

Jesseda, do all the Family Dollar stores have something go on sale together or each store is random?

----------


## metro

Thunder, why don't you get your bamboo from Super Cao Ngyuen market in the Asian district? They have tons of bamboo selection, and it's cheap.

----------


## Jesseda

she told me it depends on what sales at there place, see she managed the store in norman and they would have them game gear(chairs,coolers, etc) at regular price, and in moore and other places it would be market down. Also with ethnic products, some stores carry stuff others do not.. I aksedmy wife about palm tree stuff, she mention the bathroom set, she said they have palm tree rug thats 24in by 36 in, i dont know if the other family dollar you go to carries the rug. Also this FRI-SUN weeekend is moores city wide garage sale, so maybe you can find some good items there.. I use to have booths at craftmalls i ordered a lot from roman.. www.roman.com i know they have neat light up palm trees and other unique stuff

----------


## Thunder

Okay, Metro, I have no clue where that is, but I will look it up and check them out.  I prefer picking in person for best appearance rather than ordering blind. 

Kool, Jesseda, I do notice how all the stores are slightly different. I bookmarked the Roman site.  The store near me, they do have a new bath set recently stocked for $15 and it includes a rug.  For now, I'm just going to try and get the $10 bath sets for $6 each.

----------


## Thunder

Compared to traffic into the flea market, I am doing good selling Lucky Bamboo plants.  I think it will be my main focus item to sell them along with palm tree items on the side.  Its a plus to be the only one there to sell these, so I don't have to deal with competition of lowering prices.

If anyone on here have pots and vases to sell.  I'm interested.  Small to any size.  Glass or any kind.  I am always on the hunt at different places getting bargain deals. :-P  I found a nice one at Old Paris, not price marked, but lady said $10.  For that small vase?  Yikes!

----------


## metro

Super Cao Nguyen is on 25th and Military, just one block east of Classen.

----------


## Thunder

> Super Cao Nguyen is on 25th and Military, just one block east of Classen.


Yeah, I got it saved on my phone's GPS.  I looked at their site and did not see much info.  I hope they sell individual stalks, because its cheap that way, then I can just have fun putting them together.  So much better than paying shipping costs and only to find several stalks being bare or short leaves.

----------


## silvergrove

> Yeah, I got it saved on my phone's GPS.  I looked at their site and did not see much info.  I hope they sell individual stalks, because its cheap that way, then I can just have fun putting them together.  So much better than paying shipping costs and only to find several stalks being bare or short leaves.


They do.  When you walk into the market, go past the checkout area and turn left.  They sell bunches and individual stalks along with bamboo pots and bonsai pots.  Also, the market itself is pretty neat so check out the other things!

----------


## redrunner

Thunder they have these great tasting Filipino eggs there too.  They're called balut and you can by them individually since you probably won't want a dozen.  They should be in the first aisle as soon as you walk in.

----------


## silvergrove

> Thunder they have these great tasting Filipino eggs there too.  They're called balut and you can by them individually since you probably won't want a dozen.  They should be in the first aisle as soon as you walk in.


Seconded!  Take pictures and tell us how it goes!

----------


## Thunder

I'm always afraid of tasting foreign food. lol

----------


## Thunder

I know it is bad for business owners to release info where they get their items from, but its basically common knowledge that we all know business owners seek out to buy lowest costs possible to turn over maximum profit possible.  Anyway, I just want to share with everyone here about my experience and adventure with this and to show other people that they can do it, too.

Today, I went to the doc office to get my Rx refill (fax to pharmacy) and stopped by Goodwill on the way back.  I just want to say how amazing and kind people are donating nice items rather than attempting to sell elsewhere.  Not sure if Goodwill is to be used only for low-income people or if people like me can shop there for business reason. 

Here is some nice finds and the lady charged me a dollar each despite some of these vases may be a dollar more.







Its real fun to shop around for treasures (if I can call it that) and to put them together. :-D

There are some things that I ordered on impulse a few months back that was meant to sell at a planned garage sale, but I changed my mind about having a garage sale, so I still have these random items at the store.  So, I decided to post a sign informing the customers that they get 3 free gifts for every $10 purchase.  Well, this nice guy bought a Lucky Bamboo set I made for Mother's Day and I totally forgot about the special.  After I shook his hand and he left, I realized, but too late.  If that guy is a member on here, come get 6 free gifts instead of 3, since I was at fault for not remembering.

----------


## Jesseda

The flower vases are really nice, and it looks like some of the items you founds where crystal items great finds..

----------


## metro

Do you sell any slap choppers?

----------


## Jesseda

Hey thunder, how much are you selling your lucky bamboo for (price range?)

----------


## Thunder

They're $10 to $20 depending how much pebbles/stones I use and size.

I know its real cheap than boutique stores.  I'll figure it out as time goes on.

----------


## Thunder

Ya know how they have those gold tie twists, usually two or three to hold the stalks together, well I need to get those, but different colors.  I have many palm tree buttons, and I can put one each for a group of stalks held together by a green, blue, or silver tie twist.

----------


## Thunder

> Hey thunder, how much are you selling your lucky bamboo for (price range?)


Will you be willing to help me out on Saturday?  If you and your wife can look at the lucky bamboo sets, ignore the price and tell me how much you think its worth.  And also point out the other sets, how much you think they should be sold for.  I try to compare prices at major retailers and online, so doing the best that I can.

For example, the other day at Walgreens, there was a couple of Lucky Bamboo going for $9.99, but the quality is nowhere near as mine at the store.  Comparing, mine are more green with longer leaves.  Some people prefer short or long leaves.  I like long leaves, so I handpick for those to resell. Those at Walgreens are not really good quality, same for Walmart.  I even seen a lady once buying a weaved Lucky Bamboo at Walmart having too many brown leaves and such...the price is too high for that...I wouldn't buy it.  Maybe she wanted to "save" it.  Some people do that.

I know Lucky Bamboo commonly do get brown tips, which can be cut diagonally.  They should never be in direct sunlight.  They are shade plants.  They are not true aquatic plants (like how stupid PETCO and PetSmart are marketing them as true aquatic plants).  Water should only be about an inch in the vase, just enough to cover the roots.  Too much water, the stalks will rot.  If leaves become yellow, too much sunlight.  Maybe short time morning sunlight is okay, but not direct.  

Some people carefully remove everything out of the vase/pot to gently clean once a month, your preference tho.  Sometime they let the plants to soak in water, like in a bathtub or large sink, just to let it dip in water for like an hour or so, then gently clean the leaves and stalks.  Be sure to regularly wipe the leaves gently with wet towel to wipe away the dust weekly or so.

Best water to use is purified drinking water or distilled water.  Tap may be okay, but if the leaves turning yellow or whatever, then there are too high fluoride in the tap water.  I just use regular purified drinking water from the bottles.

----------


## Jesseda

My wife and i go to hong kong market off 89th street and penn, i will see how much they sell theirs for.. I remember as a kid one person was selling lucky bamboo that had a lucky chinese coin tied around it as well, i though it gave something extra.. oh yeah my mom is known to kill plants but she had lucky bamboo that lasted a couple years, the only reason it died was due to my little niece giving it soda or some type of liquid.

----------


## Thunder

Kool, what is the name of the market?

Yeah, that probably symbolized something on the luck side.  Chinese belief that Lucky Bamboo bring good luck in different areas also depending on placement such as north, south, west, and east.  I'm not sure if I believe in the luck part, but they are like the most attractive plants (without flowers) and really interesting and fun.  It will be real enjoyable for me to work with.

There are another kind from Taiwan, a higher quality, but more expensive.  The kind we generally see in stores are from China, and I think that there may be some locals in America growing them, too.  I have no clue what their secret is when growing them so fast for mass production.

I learned a couple years ago, once a stalk is cut, it don't grow anymore, but continue to grow new leaves.

I will do that on a couple of sets, to include the palm tree button.  I also plan, after clearing out a table, to offer individual stalks to sell, even custom order on the spot if people want to select what vase they want, decor stone, and the stalks.  Or they can bring their own vase and stones and pick out the stalks for me to arrange for them.  I will do that setup soon.

----------


## Jesseda

The asian market in south okc is called HONG KONG. its on south 89th and penn, its a asaian grocery store that also carries asian imported gifts, last time i was there i remember seeing the lucky bamboo, but i didnt look at the price. here is some local prices on florist who sell there lucky bamboo creations. http://www.granadafloral.com/product...bamboo/display here is walmarts lol http://www.walmart.com/ip/Lucky-Bamb...00000003260360 another okc shop http://www.granadafloral.com/product...bamboo/display

----------


## Thunder

http://www.granadafloral.com/product...bamboo/display

^^^ Is a bit too pricey.  My guess, it is because of its being weaved.

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Lucky-Bamb...00000003260360

^^^ Way too expensive for Walmart.  I have a couple at the store, 3 longer stalks with long leaves in a small vase selling for $15.

http://www.granadafloral.com/product...bamboo/display

^^^ Seem fair priced. I have one similar at the store priced at $20.

My profit margins is dangerously small. hahaha

----------


## metro

What about panda bears?

----------


## Thunder

They are adorable.  Wish our zoo have them.  :-(

----------


## Thunder

10 stalks gone got ruined!  It was a total shock to see them turned yellow and with little or no water. :-O  

It must really get hot inside here during the week and these plants just suck up the water so fast.

----------


## Thunder

Jesseda, I arrived 15 minutes after 10:30am, because I forgot something at home, so I had to turned back to get it, then had issues with going around the parade route.  So sorry for missing you. :-(  I bagged up everything and I will deliver them to you.  No charge.  Its all free.  Sent you a PM about it.  

I also gave a lady all the books and some random things that I brought over to sell.   Decided to clear out a table to make room for more lucky bamboo plants.  I will need to get another table.  Half the store will be with completed lucky bamboo sets and an area where people can pick their own stalks, vases, pots, pebbles, and stones for me to put together for them.  I'd say the setup will be complete in bout 2 months.

Looking hard for decor pebbles/stones wholesalers.  Emailed to one, but they failed to respond.  I'm going to hit the stores, write down names of brands I see, and try to search them up.  Looking everywhere.   I found one source for glass gems/stones of all different colors and sizes.

----------


## Jesseda

i did notice the yellow bamboo, i was like oh no, it looked like a gonner. I noticed you where right by the garage door area, back in 2000 where you where at was the prime location, the never had that wall just south of your booth, the market floor was a lot bigger, also the garage area had vendors in it.. My honest opinion thunder is that a lot of venders right now at golden goose needs to rethink what they are selling, some booths looked like complete junk. The place needs these types of booths listed in my next sentence in my opinion.. A great porceleon doll collectable booth, candle booth,purse booth,perfume booth, a IMPORT toy booth, costume jewlry booth. There was some good booths, i liked the guy who sold the celebrity and sports pictures. But then there was booths that seemed to have thrown out trash items. They need to keep to a couple themed products like you booth and some others their ...OLD paris has a lot of good booths, to bad some of them dont open up shop where you are at.

----------


## Thunder

Yeah, they sure were a goner.  One bad side when keeping lucky bamboo, those stalks do not revert back to green.  Always have water or else they die so fast.  Just enough water to cover the roots, no more.  I'm going to keep the vases filled as much the water can go and instruct customers to use less water while observing daily. 

Before the flea market reopened, it was used for garage, auto repairs, etc.  Not sure what the plan for that area, but I am sure all of that can be cleaned out as demands for space rises. The section of the building where my booth is at and the celebrity vendor you talked to was recently added to make room for the swap meet in the northern section.  The wall you are talking about with the big closed doors, they are going to relocate the swap meet into there and lease out the northern section of the building for retail use.  

I do agree that "junk, but another one's treasure" should be within the swap meet area in order to enhance the booths for a specific theme.  That will take years to change and its up to the management.  For now, they'll take in as much money as they can from the vendors.  

I will pass on your suggestions and talk to him to see what is his opinions.

----------


## Jesseda

for a couple years at the flea market they had dog shows!!, there was about 3-4 booths that carried dog breed gifts at one point, if I ever decided to go back into the retail world of selling, I will probably sell those items, I had a dog collectable only booth in norman at a crafters mall that did really good. I really miss all those crafter mall. I had booths in norman, moore,okc, and yukon.. back between 20001-2006, then all of a sudden like clockwork most of the crafters malls in the okc metro area closed

----------


## Thunder

> My wife and i go to hong kong market off 89th street and penn, i will see how much they sell theirs for.. I remember as a kid one person was selling lucky bamboo that had a lucky chinese coin tied around it as well, i though it gave something extra.. oh yeah my mom is known to kill plants but she had lucky bamboo that lasted a couple years, the only reason it died was due to my little niece giving it soda or some type of liquid.


I went to Goodwill at that intersection today and did not see the market.  I remembered you saying there is one, but thought you said 109th and Western, so I drove out toward that area, but could not find it.  Finally decided to look up on the GPS and it took me back at that intersection, so I went in there and looked around.  The quality there is so-so, not that great.  I did get one box of the green food that I will sell individually.

I have discovered so many different vases and I think it is enough for now.  Next is to focus on decor stones and marbles.

----------


## Jesseda

Thunder can i recommend a event for you, i think you will do great at it, a lot of my vendor friends did great last year with their products they sale.. Moore has art in the park, celebration of the heart land, it has food venders crafters booths and art, it also has a LARGE  carnival, firework show, concerts  and other events  last year the two days it was held it brought out more that 50,000 people!!!   i think you would do grea t at it with the lucky bamboo. http://www.cityofmoore.com/Community/Art_in_the_park/

----------


## Thunder

I'd love to, but I will be busy myself. lolol Gotta do what it takes to stay a kid. :-P

----------


## Thunder

Does anyone have any experience with candy vending machines?  Just thought it would be interesting to slowly buy a couple machines on eBay, whenever I can find great deals, and place them throughout the mall.  What I'd like to know, how successful can this venture be?

Golden Goose allows these at the front doors for like $100 a year or split 50/50.  I am thinking of having one or two at the front, one or two in the snack shack area, next to my booth, and maybe a few throughout the mall.  Does anyone know such revenue estimate that these candies will bring in?

Only source to buy candies that I can think of is at Sam's Club.  Large bags.  I just got a large bag of Mike 'n Ike there, but don't remember how much.  Its in a large Tupperware bowl by me here.  Is it cheap enough to buy candies from there?  Not sure how much candies are dispensed per 25 cents.  I looked online thru eBay and the candies there are insanely higher than Sam's Club, plus I do not want to deal with the hassle of shipping cost nightmare, whoa. 

Jesseda, I drove by the Dollar Tree by Walmart in Moore and remembered, so I stopped by to look.  They have these cute mini palm tree lantern with LED light powered by 3 AAA batteries.  I almost decided to get a couple of them on eBay, but I felt was a lil too pricey.  Well... Dollar Tree has them, not priced, but I think they are a dollar each.  Not sure if people/kids will be interested in buying them.  I'd say $3 each, thats a 2 bux profit each for me, which is fair.  What do you think?

----------


## Jesseda

$3.00 sounds good.. there is a web site that sells jelly bellys in bulk for vending machines.. http://www.bestbuycandy.com/productc...y-Bulk-c78.htm also this site mighte be helpful  http://www.vendingconnection.com/candyproducts.html

----------


## Thunder

Kool.  I only looked at eBay.  Didn't go further than that...yet.  :-P

----------


## metro

You'd have to sell boatloads of candy to make anything, literally

----------


## Thunder

I am pissed at what happened.  Last weekend, I was fighting another round of infection/pain and couldn't stay up there, so I asked a vendor to take care of transaction (decided to leave the booth open).  Its common for other vendors.  So, yesterday I discovered a missing palm tree purse.  Goodie!  Sold it, yay!  Today, I approached a vendor (didn't like his facial expression reaction one bit) and he didn't know anything about it.  Uhhhh.....  I find it hard to believe that a customer would just walk out with it.  *sighs*  I don't know how to deal with it.  Raise prices and put up a sign that recent theft is the cause for price hike?  :-(

C'mon, I priced that purse $20 and I have been patience...waiting... on the whole place to slowly rebound.  Its hard, cuz its not like high selling at Old Paris.  So, any sales is exciting.  And to have this stolen... >_<

----------


## Thunder

I'm having a weekend Independence sale.  Saturday, I will be there around 10:30am (need to pick up fresh supply of lucky bamboo) and will be putting together new lucky bamboo arrangements.  Other sales includes 11 DVDs set with bowl and bags of popcorn for only $20.  Hawaiian shirts at $10 each, buy two get one free.  Other items in the store, mention you are from here to knock down the prices.

----------


## metro

Do u sell panda bears

----------


## Thunder

> Do u sell panda bears


No, but the day will come when I will have some panda/bamboo items on the lucky bamboo's side of store.  I have already bought some shelves for this.  Maybe next month or two, depend on cash flow. 

I've had few people commented... "too high" along that line, but their mindset is that flea markets must be cheap, which isn't always the case.  I still price my items as low as reasonably fair for both sides.  Heck, lucky bamboos are priced low and last a long, long time compared to flowers/roses at shops everywhere else..which they last a short time.

So... Still going through the waiting period and growing the customers base.  There are more days that I sell nothing at all. lol  But, I'm not giving up just yet... Just constant advertisement on Craigslist and fighting the flaggers that just love to delete ads out of jealously.  They sure are jealous...

I still got Jesseda's bagged beanie babies waiting to be picked up.

----------


## Thunder

There are more Lucky Bamboo in stock.  A couple were sold.  No holding...reserve.  First come, first serve.

$5 discount for OKCTalkers, but you gotta mention coming from here. :-)

All shirts - Buy 2, get 1 free.

Half price on all purses.

Other items discounted on checkout.

----------


## Thunder



----------


## metro

Thunder, are you making good money yet?

----------


## Thunder

> Thunder, are you making good money yet?


$65 past weekend. :-D

----------


## metro

So would you say you are hitting or exceeding your goals?

----------


## Thunder

> So would you say you are hitting or exceeding your goals?


I don't have any goals.  Its a hobby.

----------


## Thunder

Forgot to post here. :-O

*HEAT WAVE SALE!*

*Buy any One (1) Lucky Bamboo or Palm Tree Decor and get a Second (2nd) Half Off!*

*HEAT WAVE SALE!*

----------


## redrunner

Are you going to have some wacky waving inflatable arm flailing tube men outside your shop to attract attention to your heat wave sale?

----------


## RadicalModerate

To paraphrase a question regarding a business establishment mentioned elsewhere in this section:
"One detail left out. Is it straight or homo [consignment shop]?"

(And why would anyone want a Lucky Bamboo or Palm Tree Decor with half of it removed?)

----------


## Thunder

> Are you going to have some wacky waving inflatable arm flailing tube men outside your shop to attract attention to your heat wave sale?


No.  That is not a financial feasible option at this time.  If there was to be such thing, it will be for everyone as a whole.




> To paraphrase a question regarding a business establishment mentioned elsewhere in this section:
> "One detail left out. Is it straight or homo [consignment shop]?"
> 
> (And why would anyone want a Lucky Bamboo or Palm Tree Decor with half of it removed?)


To answer your first question, my store is for all genders and ages.  As for your second question, which is unclear and incomplete, please rephrase the question.

__________________________________________________

In these pictures, I would like to know the name of the signage fixture and where I can get one.  I am borrowing this one until sometime for Christmas, the owner would like to use it at the front.  I love it since the advertisement has been reaching the people more effectively.

----------


## Larry OKC

*Thunder*: might want to check the restaurant supply places in town for something similar. Especially if you can show them the pic, if they don't have it, might be able to point ya in the right direction...

----------


## RadicalModerate

If Snowball (The Hamster) wants to take a break . . .
I think this cat has some options open:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9bTbAsmPOKo

(Hope you are staying cool, too . . . Really.  I don't know why, but I do. =)

(P.S.: Second (2nd) Question: spec. ref: "Half Off" can mean more that one thing.  Go. Figure.)

----------


## Thunder

http://www.goldengoosefleamarket.net/thundersshack.html

I did changes in my booth.  On the right side, there is a super huge/long table that I got from another booth (vacated vendor) for the lucky bamboo.  I put one shelf that USG made on it for 2nd level.  The other is in front of the booth (when inventory on it is gone) and will soon put it on the big table (Taz shown in picture is already sold).  So, I have one side with many lucky bamboo continuing to grow.  I sell them quite good and keep stocking with more monthly.  People have commented that they are cheaper than expensive florist shops and better quality than Walmart, Walgreen's, etc.  If I price them around retail values, people consider them too high for flea market, even though florist shops are more expensive, so I price them low (slim profit) in order to keep selling, which I found is best to keep having fresh supply in stock.  Of course, prices are always negotiable such as one set that was priced at $20 was sold at $15 on the spot when customer handed over the cash yesterday.  I can be reasonable and friendly. :-)

Its still a hobby format, not business with profit priority.  In a year or two, when traffic increase comparable to Old Paris, I may increase the prices, but for now, I am happy enough.

Also, many thanks to the OKCTalkers for visiting.  My pleasure giving the discount to them for mentioning this forum.

----------


## Thunder

> saw your shop today... nice job. -M


Did you ever return?  If you plan to return in future, please tell me who you are.  Don't be afraid.  :-) 

Just approach me and visit for a while. I have plenty of paper to write down our convo.  Same for all OKCTalkers.  

And don't forget, I give generous discount. <3 Hell, I may ship to Pete in Cali. LOL

----------


## Thunder

I messed up updating my store page, so I fixed it.  Some pictures were missing (other side of booth).  They are there now...just simply refresh to force update on your browser.

----------


## PennyQuilts

Snowball the hampster.  In this weather, I LOVE the name.

----------


## Thunder

> Snowball the hampster.  In this weather, I LOVE the name.


I don't think she is a Hampster.  I do know she is a Hamster.  :-)

----------


## Larry OKC

Unless the hamster is in the hampster...

----------


## Thunder

> Unless the hamster is in the hampster...


Larry, I can not allow you to put the hamster in a hampster.  Whatever that is.

----------


## Larry OKC

No worries, i wouldn't do such a thing, but they have been known to do it themselves. Not sure if "hampster" is a word or not, it may be an alternate spelling of Hamster (online dictionaries show it) so PennyQuilts may not be wrong . in any case, I was thinking of "hamper" (a lidded basket where you put your dirty clothes). My bad for trying to be funny...LOL

----------


## kevinpate

hampster - an online site to download rock n rodent tunes?

----------


## okcisok

> hampster - an online site to download rock n rodent tunes?


Good one Kev!

----------


## Larry OKC

Like the _Chipmunks_?

----------


## RadicalModerate

You know how hamsters love to run in those little cage wheels?
Why don't you figure out a way to hook up a tiny generator to the cage wheel and see if the hamster could power a tiny lightbulb . . . Or maybe even a miniature fan to keep itself cool.

----------


## Thunder

Greetings Earthlings

Does anyone know where to buy wired hangers?

Sincerely
Your Favorite OKCTalker

----------


## cameron_405

> Greetings Earthlings
> 
> Does anyone know where to buy wired hangers?
> 
> Sincerely
> Your Favorite OKCTalker



*No Wire Hangers...EVER!*




(had to)

----------


## rcjunkie

> Greetings Earthlings
> 
> Does anyone know where to buy wired hangers?
> 
> Sincerely
> Your Favorite OKCTalker


Walmart

----------


## Thunder

LOL @ Cameron

I got a few hangers that I have been cutting up and making hooks for vendors (to hang pictures). Running low on it... :-(

----------


## Larry OKC

Can also try local thrift stores, they often have extras that they are willing to sell cheap...just ask

----------


## Thunder

I am working on a Lucky Bamboo brochure on basic care and such.  

The weekend is finally here!  Time to replenish the money bucket. LOL

----------


## Thunder

I found really neat bamboo water fountains that I will order in few weeks.

What does everyone think about those 3D laser engraved/etched crystal cubes?  With the multi-light base?  I'm searching on wholesale for that and see what I can find.

----------


## Larry OKC

I've seen some kewl ones.

----------


## Thunder

Heat Wave Sale is still in progress until the 100s are gone.

All of the Hawaiian shirts are on Inventory Reduction Sale at $5 each. WOW!!!  I have decided that too many Vendors are selling clothes, so I am cutting the clothing line to avoid competition.  

Also, do you have a favorite quote/post of mine on this forum?  Print it and bring it for a free autograph!

----------


## Larry OKC

Thunder, do you have big man sizes? 2X and above?

----------


## Thunder

Most are L and XL.  A few M.

----------


## Thunder

Labor Day weekend will be the last of the special Heat Wave Sale.  LAST CHANCE to jump on the hefty discounts!  The next sale will be on Black Friday.

----------


## Thunder

Hmm, thought I posted updates here recently.

I am officially switching to Fish 'n Aquarium Supplies.

I spent all day working on the beautification of our next local fish store. This is the first time I ever installed tiles and I did really great on it. You will notice the walls not completely painted with black. I didn't care about that, because it will all be covered anyway. As for the pictures, it is dark with camera flash. I turned off the lights after I was finished to conserve electricity.

The desk (after taking pictures) was covered with tan sheet. It will be shown in future pictures.

Oh, you see the pipes in the far right corner. That is the water and drain pipes! YAY!!! I requested to have a corner sink to be made right there. Hoping!!!

----------


## Jesseda

so will u still be selling lucky bamboo? Ours is still alive and doing great!! just curious..

----------


## Thunder

> so will u still be selling lucky bamboo? Ours is still alive and doing great!! just curious..


Yeah, I'll get only a few and put them in the windows.

----------


## Thunder

Plans to open the fish store was stopped cuz I bought a Fifth Wheel home and need to focus on it for a while. I am still selling some things among some vendors and may set up outside to sell more Star Twist hot pads since I'm making more (previous stocks all sold out).

I showed a picture example on FB in a wall post. I'm thinking about making a fan page for it.

----------


## Thunder

I think there was previously 10 Star Twist Hot Pads that I made previously which I sold all for $5 each (one I gave to a customer free with large purchases).  So, now I'm working on stocking up the Star Twist Hot Pads as fast as I can (averages 1 or 2 per day with some off days).  This time, I am being careful with color selections as I will be offering many different colors for different preferences and themes.  So far, I've done Blue and Purple.  Next will be Pink and Green as soon I finish up using all the Blue and Purple bundles (yarns).

When I have a lot of Star Twist Hot Pads completed, I will move onto Towel Rings (where you place on the oven handle of stove) with Towels.  Also, I will be making Kitchen Towels, Dish Cloths, Double Thickness Potholders, Decorative Fridge Magnets, and other items for the kitchen.  All will be of different colors, so more selections for the customers to choose from.  I will also try to learn how to do Towel Toppers (where you crochet the handles with buttons on top of designer towels).

Not only for kitchen (and possibly bathroom) products, I will create cute things for the children/babies such as stuffed caterpillars, etc.  Also by the time next year's Winter season, I will attempt to do hats, gloves, mitts, and scarves.  I will be learning new patterns as I go and new crochet symbols/words within those patterns and seek online assistance including watching videos.

This will be a productive hobby that will generate profits.  Its best to look at it and do it as a hobby rather than business all the while keeping things fun and enjoying it.  To crochet these things are best while watching television and Netflix, because I can do both (watching and crocheting) at the same time, which is productive.  I have done research regarding prices for many products that people sell online and in store that they all are selling at a much higher prices compared to mine.  For example, the Star Twist Hot Pads is being sold at $5 each, which was a price suggested by Brian, but the actual retail value are at least $10+ each.  Considering that I have no overhead operating costs, I feel that its fair to keep prices super low (still will bring me generous profits for living) and surprise the customers and keeping them super happy for getting more out of paying less.

Okay, I started a Fan Page on Facebook for my business.  I'm still learning how to work it on Facebook (over the past few weeks, I started to change over from MySpace), so its amazing how Facebook make everything so complicated.  The Fan Page is connected to my Personal Page.  You will be able to find it by searching for Thunder's Shack and clicking Like to subscribe.  I am not able to find/create the URL for the Fan Page.  On there, I will post pictures of all my products and will also offer online sales, which involves shipping or in-person pickup.

I am considering to accept custom orders.  On that, it will be a dollar or two higher than regular prices, because it will be first priority to get it done and rush on it.  For example, if a customer have a special order on a Star Twist Hot Pad for a specific color, they can either describe the colors mixture they want and pay $7 each or bring the yarns to me to keep the price at $5 each while I keep all the leftover yarns.

The store will reopen sometime in 2012.  There is no set date.  It just depend on how fast I am making the products.  Star Twist Hot Pads take longer as it has 10 loops that I keep going around many times.  Most other items will be quicker.  When I have a decent products amount in the store, I may do special large projects such as a blanket, etc, that would require at least two weeks to complete.

Here is the pictures of the mentioned Blue and Purple below for those that prefer to view on here rather than on Facebook.





No silly comments from Metro, please!

----------


## Thunder

This is more like a medium towel.  A dishcloth will have 9 or 12 squares.  Don't know if I want to make a large towel, too, of this design.

----------


## Thunder

I'm thinking about selling e-cigz.  There are a whole lot of options out there.   The best one is Blu Cig, but its pricey...way to pricey considering people shopping at flea markets will always beg to lower the price.  So, I'm thinking of the next best brand, which I am using, and its real affordable and great.  Any thoughts on this?  There is a vendor that sells limited e-cigz of a cheap brand and it sells out fast.  No real competition there.  Looks like I will be the only vendor to exclusively sell e-cigz.  Now I just gotta wait on an email response regarding wholesale order.  On their website, it says wholesale to the public coming soon, so I asked to clarify if its to the public or business owners.  We'll see how it goes... Its hard trying to find something that will sell steadily.  Yeah, I wonder if Metro will be a customer?

----------


## metro

No smokes for me man, never have, never will.

----------


## Thunder

> No smokes for me man, never have, never will.


No smoke. All vapor.  :LolLolLolLol:

----------

